# Side Assist - Function Not Available



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

For the past few days, the side assist is not working. It is telling me "Function Not Available". Anybody else experienced something similar?


----------



## erinmac (Jul 11, 2017)

I?m having the same issues and have for a couple months. I haven?t figired it out.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

If it used to work, it should still work. If not I have two questions (for both of you):
1) Have you scanned the car for fault codes?
2) Have you talked to your dealer? All 2018 Tiguans should still be under warranty. You have a warranty because of stupid stuff like this.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> If it used to work, it should still work. If not I have two questions (for both of you):
> 1) Have you scanned the car for fault codes?
> 2) Have you talked to your dealer? All 2018 Tiguans should still be under warranty. You have a warranty because of stupid stuff like this.
> 
> ...


I have a service appointment next Saturday. Will let you guys know what they say. I bet a sensor went haywire and the whole system shut off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runharv (Nov 24, 2017)

I had the same issue with my 18 Tiguan. Side indicators AND rear back-up cam failed to work at the same time. After a couple of weeks, I took it in to get looked at. Initial diagnostics came up with no solve: got a loaner and 10 days later got it back, working again, all covered under warranty. Now my rear hatch is not working.... Tiguan spent the day at the dealer running diagnostics again. They can't figure it out. They're calling me back once they get a "fix" and I'll be in a loaner for an undeterminable amount of time again.


----------



## trillsx88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did the dealership figure out what the problem was? I am having the same issue and today my car stopped in the middle of the road thinking there were cars in front of me.


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

I just noticed this as well, however, I see no mention of Lane Change System (Side Assist) in the manual. I went to a local dealer today and checked out another SEL Premium with 4Motion and that vehicle did not have this option... starting to think its a software glitch?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Looks like it may be a Touareg feature from this 2015 article http://www.vwofthewoodlands.com/blog/difference-between-vw-lane-assist-and-side-assist/
The 2019 Tig SEL P gets "Active Blind Spot Monitor " so maybe that's part of that feature


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, any news about the cause of this? Mine is doing the exact same thing, even with this "side assist" thing I've never seen before. Have an appt. on Wednesday. OP, pls respond :laugh::laugh:


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

You’ll have to take it to the dealer, it’s a known issue with a simple software update. 

Mine is all good now.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

macrlz9 said:


> You’ll have to take it to the dealer, it’s a known issue with a simple software update.
> 
> Mine is all good now.


Good to know! Does the side assist function disappear? I honestly don't even know what it is, it is any different than the blind spot?


----------



## macrlz9 (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, side assist goes away. It’s not a thing on the Tiguan and is showing in error. In its place you will see the blind spot monitoring option return. You may have also noticed the blind spot monitoring feature is not working. (There will be no orange light on the side mirrors when cars approach your side.)


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Never heard of side assist. Is this a Canadian car? What is side assist


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure what's up with my dealer. They're looking into changing the entire module. Made no mention of any software update, even though I brought up the fact that others have had software updates and that "side assist" shouldn't even be there. 

I'll post more updates as I get them.

OP however, I was wondering if you could possibly post some more information in regards to the software update your car received, or anything else your dealer may have mentioned. It seems to be not as well known as I had hoped, the dealer I visit is the largest in Canada; they seemed a little stumped.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

[HR][/HR]


IridiumB6 said:


> Hey guys, any news about the cause of this? Mine is doing the exact same thing, even with this "side assist" thing I've never seen before. Have an appt. on Wednesday. OP, pls respond :laugh::laugh:


Dealer fixed it, bad sensor I believe.


----------



## calmington (May 28, 2019)

Took mine to the dealer today with this same issue. they updated my software it now it works, Also found out about some recall issue. All covered. $0.00 spent.


----------

